# Wolfsbarsch in Cadzand?!?!



## holli_ (7. Juli 2015)

GuMo zusammen,

ich werde in 2 Wochen gemeinsam mit meiner Familie unseren Urlaub in Cadzand verbringen. Als leidenschaftlicher "Spinner" kann ich es natürlich nicht länger als 3 Tage aushalten die Rute nicht zu schwingen und deswegen werde ich mein Spintackle mitnehmen. Ich habe mich hier und dort mal versucht zu belesen und habe auch bereits ein paar Erfahrungen im Nachbarort Nieuwvliet sammeln können.

Jedoch bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bei der Köderwahl. Bisher habe ich meistens mit MeFoblinkern und klassischen Wobblern gefischt.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist es sinnvoll mit nem Popper einen Versuch zu starten? Zuhause ist dies einer meiner geliebtesten Baits, sowie das immer wiederkehrende Gummi und Zalts...

Hat jemand mehr Erfahrung und möchte diese mit mir teilen?
Würde mich über Tips bezgl. Stellen und Köder sehr freuen!!
... und wie sieht es mit dem Spinnfischen bei Dunkelheit aus?

Vielen Dank schonmal!!

und allen einen schönen Tag :vik:

Petri...


----------



## heinrich (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Cadzand?!?!*

Cadzand ging früher ganz gut. Ich war aber schon lange nicht mehr vor Ort. Richtung Belgien, im Zwin Auslauf bei steigenden Wasser. Küstenblinker und Federjigs mit Trailer. Oder aber in Breskens in der Westerschelde. Aber da ist in den letzten Jahren viel umgebaut worden. In Cadzand gab es einen Angelshop, der
Besitzer hatte immer gute Tips auf Lager.


----------



## holli_ (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Cadzand?!?!*

Tag zusammen, hat jemand mittlerweile irgendwelche Tips/Tricks/Stellen rausgefunden?

 Auch in diesem Jahr werde ich mit meiner Familie wieder  Cadzand im August besuchen und auch in diesem Jahr geht die Rute mit. 

 Würde mich über Tips sehr freuen!!

 Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Cadzand?!?!*

Wie waren denn die Fänge im letzten Jahr?


----------



## holli_ (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch in Cadzand?!?!*

Im letzten Jahr hat leider der ü 50er auch nicht beißen wollen. Mache mir aber große Hoffnung für dieses Jahr, da in Cadzand ein neuer Hafen mit riesigen Steinschüttungen angelegt wurde... Außerdem werde ich es diese Jahr mit nem Texas- und Carolinarig versuchen..

 in 2 Wochen geht's los...|supergri


----------

